# Trim color and interior doors..white or off white?



## kristinnsmith (Apr 15, 2008)

I am building a new house and my new kitchen cabinets were recently installed. They are gorgeous!!! They are antiqued and glazed with dark stained corners. The are kind of an almond...off white color. I am having trouble picking out a trim color. I first thought that I would just go with basic white trim and molding around doors but I think it kind of clashes with my cabinets. Should I paint the trim and all interior doors off white to coordinate? I don't want to stain the trim and doors. HELP! I need to paint soon! I have already painted the wall a textured sage green color. I will have medium toned hard wood floors, stainless appliances, and bronze hardware and light fixtures. The kitchen, dining room, and living room are all open together.


----------



## Hugomaxx (Apr 14, 2008)

*coordinate*

I definitely would coordinate with the cabinets if you are not going to stain the trim. At least you should not paint the trim bright white while the cabinets are antiqued white. An antique or vanilla white sounds like it may go nicely as long as your trim is not too bold.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Post some pics. I would like to see the cabinets and your painting handy-work. I bet it looks good. 

Without seeing, a color close to the cabinets sounds good.


----------



## joycessd11 (Apr 22, 2008)

How is the lighting in the kitchen? For many kitchens will less light, a small change in hue won't make too much of a difference.


----------

